# what's the worst part of being a business owner



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

For me. Its not having time with my little girl


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Your always on the clock. Can't just not think and worry about it when you go home like other lines of work.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1735691 said:


> For me. Its not having time with my little girl


Do things right, make sure you have a 5 year goal, and eventually you'll have extra time on your hands....

........


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dealing with customers.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

lately it's been employees…i've always heard other business owners ***** about employees and i never had that big of a problem with it, but lately i've been very frustrated…you have to remember, your business is only as good as your employees


----------



## die4irish (Jan 9, 2014)

paying taxes


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I wanna go on vacation..just once


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Didn't you start a thread like this awhile back saying you didn't get to spend time with your daughter? Stop chatting here and go spend some time with her.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jbell36;1735699 said:


> lately it's been employees…i've always heard other business owners ***** about employees and i never had that big of a problem with it, but lately i've been very frustrated…you have to remember, your business is only as good as your employees


Employees breaking stuff cause they beat on it so bad.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

kimber750;1735727 said:


> Didn't you start a thread like this awhile back saying you didn't get to spend time with your daughter? Stop chatting here and go spend some time with her.


:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1735691 said:


> For me. Its not having time with my little girl


Well family comes first, I'm the boss and I cant say I mist very many sport events.

I may work longer hours then most but I always find time for my kids and now grand kids.

Winter time I have more time spend with them then summer since there always a down time during winter time, not much in summer time.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1735691 said:


> For me. Its not having time with my little girl


So how do you have so much time for PS?

Priorities, I guess.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

die4irish;1735712 said:


> paying taxes


Amen to that!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1735718 said:


> I wanna go on vacation..just once


Same here, we do one in August but I'd like to go on a at least a weekend ski trip without worrying about the weather.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

die4irish;1735712 said:


> paying taxes


It's time for another Tea Party!


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate the paperwork. I am a one man shop. Having congress make a law that gives us 32 or 36 hours in a day would be a huge help.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;1735727 said:


> Didn't you start a thread like this awhile back saying you didn't get to spend time with your daughter? Stop chatting here and go spend some time with her.




Stop making perfect sense.... PLEASE !!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Back on topic.


Worst thing about being a business owner ????


Hmmmmmm ??????


Well, I can honestly say that there's not anything worse about being a business owner that can't be topped by being an employee of some Jack a mole. So I can't say that anything is the "worst", as I really enjoy being the director of my own path.

The reason some of us go into business is because of the frustration of having to work under the thumb of another person who never appreciates you, or the work / service you provide their company. I spent 20 years working for other people and I can say that I would never go back under my own free will.

In reality, I have nearly 90 bosses, and one of them is my wife. The difference is that I can fire any one of them when I choose to, for whatever reason, and without providing cause. I've fired 4 customers over the last year alone, and I've had some fire me....although due to pricing of cheap, uninsured competition, and not of my own doing. 


If I had to say something I hated ? Poor economy, and tire kickers who attempt to utilize my knowledge for their gain, without actually hiring me, that actually get away with it. Although, It doesn't happen often anymore, it was a real shock to find that I was being used for the simple purpose of finding out how to do something, and have them provide someone else that info to get the job done. 

Summary: Being used .....without compensation.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1735823 said:


> So how do you have so much time for PS?
> 
> Priorities, I guess.


Mobile phone. Doesn't take much time


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Banksy;1735862 said:


> It's time for another Tea Party!


Now thats a Masshole talking.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1735823 said:


> So how do you have so much time for PS?
> 
> Priorities, I guess.


Besides. My kid goes to bed at 730. I stay up longer because I am more than 2 years old

Will you please stop judging people. All it accomplished is causing trouble


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Jakedaawg;1736034 said:


> I hate the paperwork. I am a one man shop. Having congress make a law that gives us 32 or 36 hours in a day would be a huge help.


Pm me I can help with that


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

That's kind of funny because the thing I like most about being self employed is having extra time to spend with my family. 

It has taken about two years to get to this point, but now I have a lot more free time than the average 40 hour joe.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

Won't let me pm. But I assume this was a joke I am not getting


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

kimber750;1735727 said:


> Didn't you start a thread like this awhile back saying you didn't get to spend time with your daughter? Stop chatting here and go spend some time with her.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Jakedaawg;1736561 said:


> Won't let me pm. But I assume this was a joke I am not getting


No pm. That's weird.

(269)352-0043


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1736688 said:


> No pm. That's weird.
> 
> (269)352-0043


Crank calls, EVERYBODY !

Let's start with...

Hey.... is your fridge running ? You better get off your ass and catch it...

Hello, can I speak to Master Bates ?

Hello, is Mr. Hurtz there ? His first name is Dick. Yeah, is Dick Hurtz there ?

Hello, Is I.P. Freeley there ?

Hello... Is Mr. Butz there. His friends call him Seymore.... is Seymore Butz there?

Hello, My friend is looking for Amanda Hugginkiss. Is Amanda Hugginkiss there for my buddy ?

:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Oasis lawn care this is mike

hi Mike this is one of your customers thank you for coming and plowing for me this morning but I need you to come back there's a big chunk of metal in my driveway and I think it is from your plow


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

birddseedd;1736832 said:


> Oasis lawn care this is mike
> 
> hi Mike this is one of your customers thank you for coming and plowing for me this morning but I need you to come back there's a big chunk of metal in my driveway and I think it is from your plow


Haha I've gotten one of those calls! Lost a trip spring in a customers driveway. She got a kick out of it.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I left a few plow pins in snow banks before. Faster to grab the spare than to dig for them. I do leave the landowner know so he doesn't decide to see how far his lawnmower can fling it towards the house...lol.

Worst part about being a business owner??? The worst part for me is coming to a site which in theory is for business owners to help each other out, and instead see LOTS of crap where people are bashing on each other. Are we not all grown up here?


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

die4irish;1735712 said:


> paying taxes


I second that,


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Employees....as of late anyway.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnowFakers;1735696 said:


> Your always on the clock. Can't just not think and worry about it when you go home like other lines of work.


This, round the clock stress/worry/thoughts about the place. Sometimes I can't sleep at night because I am thinking about something that I need to do tomorrow. I'm a workaholic, not in that I like it, just that it is all I have really ever known. Started working long hours at this place when I was young.....I have been getting better about trusting that things will get done and being able to relax when I want/need to.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

jrodgers;1737763 said:


> Employees....as of late anyway.


I'm changing my vote to employees. I stopped by my shop at 330 yesterday (quitting time is 5) and found the place deserted. And one of my salt dogg spinner assemblies had been run over by the forklift. Apparently "hose off the trucks" is a little too complex for some people to figure out.

So this morning I'm either firing someone or babysitting them while they wash my trucks in sub-20degree weather, since they wanted to leave early yesterday when it was in the 50's. I haven't decided yet, the wife told me to take a few hours and calm down before I go in.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i had to fire a guy. i didnt like it. he wants to go to church with me, but church keeps getting canceled due to weather.

lots of weather here


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

The Army NCO in me wants to dog his ass all day until he quits, but I think my best bet is to just let him go quietly. There's really nothing to be gained by me wasting my day riding his ass.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

There is no worst part as a job and a business it is everything I want, play with machines, talk to people get money repeat what is this worst thing you speak of. I worked in the mining industry for thirty plus years being thousands of feet underground that had a couple of worst things. Who runs your business if time is an issue get in front of a mirror and talk to the guy about priorities then get to work you are the boss are you not?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;1736097 said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Worst thing about being a business owner ????
> 
> ...


This is spot on, X2 !!!!


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

OldSchoolPSD;1738431 said:


> I'm changing my vote to employees. I stopped by my shop at 330 yesterday (quitting time is 5) and found the place deserted. And one of my salt dogg spinner assemblies had been run over by the forklift. Apparently "hose off the trucks" is a little too complex for some people to figure out.
> 
> So this morning I'm either firing someone or babysitting them while they wash my trucks in sub-20degree weather, since they wanted to leave early yesterday when it was in the 50's. I haven't decided yet, the wife told me to take a few hours and calm down before I go in.


Don't cut off your nose to spite your face...unless its worth it:waving:


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

jrodgers;1742479 said:


> Don't cut off your nose to spite your face...unless its worth it:waving:


In this economy, truck washers are a dime a dozen. He's already been replaced.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone mentioned running their business to have more time. I hasn't gotten three yet. But might this year. Either way. I do want to build the business into something big enough to supply finds for other investments. So it will take more time to make it grow more.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I may have been premature in my posting, yesterday I shovelled a yard of frozen sand out of my spreader that was kind of worst it was only 25 below but still kind of cold and the sand was frozen clumped up not fun. Bird do you have a plan for growth or are you just hopeping for the best?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Chineau;1743962 said:


> I may have been premature in my posting, yesterday I shovelled a yard of frozen sand out of my spreader that was kind of worst it was only 25 below but still kind of cold and the sand was frozen clumped up not fun. Bird do you have a plan for growth or are you just hopeping for the best?


A little of both


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Scary, good luck with that.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a plan. Just don't have a bunch of numbers written down. I made a business plan based on the SBC model. But that is more to show where our at more than where you are going


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Chineau;1744070 said:


> Scary, good luck with that.


It's not that scary...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OldSchoolPSD;1738431 said:


> I'm changing my vote to employees. I stopped by my shop at 330 yesterday (quitting time is 5) and found the place deserted. And one of my salt dogg spinner assemblies had been run over by the forklift. Apparently "hose off the trucks" is a little too complex for some people to figure out.
> 
> So this morning I'm either firing someone or babysitting them while they wash my trucks in sub-20degree weather, since they wanted to leave early yesterday when it was in the 50's. I haven't decided yet, the wife told me to take a few hours and calm down before I go in.


Sub 20*? That's balmy.

Too many customers
Too few customers
Too many employees
Too few employees
Too much snow
Too little snow
Too many equipment breakdowns
Too many careless damages
Too little cash flow cuz the snow won't stop
Too little sleep
Too little patience
Too much to fix\PM\schedule\paperwork
Too long of days
Too short of days to get everything done
Too much stress
Salt shortage
Never ending snow
Never ending rain (this fall) 
Unbelievable employee excuses as to why they aren't at work
Nobody caring for our equipment the way I would take care of it if it were theirs

There's a start.

I'll be back with more. Oh, wait:

Too many taxes
Too many regulations
Too many fees
TOO MUCH GOVERNMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

The inability to keep everyone happy used to stress me out all the time. I am learning to let go more and more which is helping. The really bad eggs on a route always get me, and always being on call.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Responsibility


----------

